# silly books



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

books title and author
Falling off a cliff
by Ileane Dover



homosexuality co authors
Ben Dover & Phil Mcaverty


Prostitution by
Mike Hunt


Ruptures by
Ivor biggin

Can any one add to these??


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

The Dark Cave by Hugo First

The Babbling Brook by I.P.Freely

Who Flung Dung by Willy Cachit


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

"Rusty Bedsprings"

by I. P. Knightly


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

"Become an Agony Aunt"

by, Ivor Problem


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

"Tragedy on the cliff" by Eileen Dover


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

"The Russian Prostitute"

by Gedonya Bakubitch


----------

